# My 70 Gallon Cube Build



## Deaner

Hey guys, its probably been about 5 years or so since ive even been on this site. I use to be into piranhas and now am onto my second reef tank. Since then i have learned a ton about the salt hobby and i find it much more rewarding. Remembered about this site and decided to check it out again, figured i may as well post my new setup. It has been running for about a week now. Here is some info on my setup

70 gallon marineland cube
250 watt MH, 14k Pheonix bulb
DIY light hangers (made from EMT conduit)
50 Gallon remote sump in side room
Euro Reef rs100 Protein Skimmer
Solenoid activated ATO
Refugium on left in sump with 6" DSB

Feel free to ask any questions or give me some advice on this new setup, put alot of hours into this so far.

Deaner


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I like it, it looks promising. What were you planning coral wise?


----------



## Deaner

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I like it, it looks promising. What were you planning coral wise?


i plan on having alot of SPS in the tank, only time will tell what i actual corals i end up getting. Right now i have a few acroporas and some zooanthids to throw in once its stable


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

WOW! i bet alot of money goes into that!!


----------



## Guest

Very nice








What do you plan on stocking it with fish wise?


----------



## Deaner

Traveller said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you plan on stocking it with fish wise?


a few green chromis, couple clowns, six line wrasse, yellow tang and a sand sifting goby. dont want to overload the fish too much to keep room for corals


----------



## Guest

Cool, can't wait to see it stocked


----------



## His Majesty

good start. its looking nice


----------



## hyphen

very cool!


----------



## Deaner

update on display


----------



## shiver905

Love the rockwork,

any updates?


----------



## His Majesty

agreed on the rockwork. it looks great. congrats on the new fish additions. any plans for corals or not?

i really love cube tanks.


----------



## Deaner

heres the tank now


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Damn....that is quite the setup. Very nice.


----------



## His Majesty

its coming on real nice









the whole setup looks great. very neat and tidy. i approve. keep it up.


----------



## Deaner

Thanks guys, appreciate the positive feedback. Worked hard to get where it is now/


----------



## redbellyman21

Def love the simple rockwork setup. Its very stunning, and I always wonder this, where on earth do people find grey pvc? I plumbed my reef/fowlr and I never see any g-d damn grey pvc. It looks like electrical conduit pvc, and I love it. My tanks are on a common wall and I would love to have non bright white drains!

But back to your setup, definitely nice and clean.


----------



## Deaner

redbellyman21 said:


> Def love the simple rockwork setup. Its very stunning, and I always wonder this, where on earth do people find grey pvc? I plumbed my reef/fowlr and I never see any g-d damn grey pvc. It looks like electrical conduit pvc, and I love it. My tanks are on a common wall and I would love to have non bright white drains!
> 
> But back to your setup, definitely nice and clean.


Yes i agree, grey PVC is much nicer looking, especially in the long run. You normally wont find it in the normal hardware stores. I went to a plumbing supply place, i would try anywhere that distributes solely plumbing supplies. They will have much more selection and possibly better prices


----------

